# Worried About One of My Birds



## Ruthanne (Jun 10, 2020)

She hasn't been acting herself for a few days, sleeping more than usual during the day.  She is eating.  Not playing with her toys and does not seem to be as alert as usual.  I've noticed the cere above her beak has some over-growth but she had the same thing last year and it shed itself.  

So, I can't sleep because I'm worried and feel I must keep an eye on her all the time now.  She is 4 years old.  

I called my gentleman friend and told him about her and how I may need to see the Avian Vet with her.  Told him it's 15 miles away--way out from here.  He said he would take us there if need be.  I will be keeping a keen eye on Alice.  The Avian Vet has emergency services or at least they used to.  I'm going to call and ask them how they are seeing birds now.  I mean to find out if it is curbside or what.  Oh how we worry about our babies, don't we?


----------



## Becky1951 (Jun 10, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> She hasn't been acting herself for a few days, sleeping more than usual during the day.  She is eating.  Not playing with her toys and does not seem to be as alert as usual.  I've noticed the cere above her beak has some over-growth but she had the same thing last year and it shed itself.
> 
> So, I can't sleep because I'm worried and feel I must keep an eye on her all the time now.  She is 4 years old.
> 
> ...


How is Alice now? Did you call the vet yet? She's beautiful, yes we worry they are our babies.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 10, 2020)

I am of the camp that would take a pet in for professional observation the instant I noticed change in it.

I think you should accept your friends offer, Ruthanne, and make the trip to see the vet.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 10, 2020)

Oh, and Ruthanne... I just LOVE your new avatar!!!


----------



## jujube (Jun 10, 2020)

Is the overgrowth near her nostrils?  If it is, perhaps she's not getting enough oxygen.  That could make her lethargic.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 10, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I am of the camp that would take a pet in for professional observation the instant I noticed change in it.
> 
> I think you should accept your friends offer, Ruthanne, and make the trip to see the vet.


I agree to take the offer and get her checked out. It will be good for the both of you to figure out what’s going on.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 10, 2020)

I am sorry she's not her usual self, Ruth, and of course that has effects on you, too.  

It's good that she has you to watch over her,
 and that you have a ride, if you decide you need one.
It is also good for you to call that Vet and see what the particulars would be, so you'd know.


----------



## MickaC (Jun 10, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> She hasn't been acting herself for a few days, sleeping more than usual during the day.  She is eating.  Not playing with her toys and does not seem to be as alert as usual.  I've noticed the cere above her beak has some over-growth but she had the same thing last year and it shed itself.
> 
> So, I can't sleep because I'm worried and feel I must keep an eye on her all the time now.  She is 4 years old.
> 
> ...


I feel with you Ruthanne......This is how we feel being good pet parents.....Hope she gets feeling better.....Wish our little family ones could talk, and tell us how they're feeling.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 10, 2020)

MickaC said:


> I feel with you Ruthanne......This is how we feel being good pet parents.....Hope she gets feeling better.....Wish our little family ones could talk, and tell us how they're feeling.


Yes, part of the problem is that we have to guess how they are feeling based on how they are acting. One of my birds died just recently, but he was 8 years old, so he had come to the end. I noticed how blue his feet were, so I wrapped him in an old sock and held him in my hands. He quietly passed away. It was all very peaceful.


----------



## MickaC (Jun 10, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> Yes, part of the problem is that we have to guess how they are feeling based on how they are acting. One of my birds died just recently, but he was 8 years old, so he had come to the end. I noticed how blue his feet were, so I wrapped him in an old sock and held him in my hands. He quietly passed away. It was all very peaceful.


So sorry for your loss.....i commend you and all pet parents, being there, and doing for them, till that unwanted departure.....I do think he knew you were comforting him.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 10, 2020)

Thank you


----------



## Kaila (Jun 10, 2020)

@Ruthanne 
Let us know, how both Alice, and you,  are doing....when you get to it.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 10, 2020)

Having my bird for over 15 years I know how you feel when a problem arises. I would take her to the vet but in the meantime I definitely would check to make sure the airway isn't blocked. Maybe,if you can get close enough you could wipe the area with a dampened Q tip. It would do no harm.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 10, 2020)

I'm   concerned about your bird and about you,  @Ruthanne 
I hope we hear from you, soon, and that she is okay.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 10, 2020)

Hoping for the best!


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 10, 2020)

So sorry, Ruth.  I know the stress of worrying over our bird-babies.  They are such fragile things.  Having lost one to what I can only call 'sudden death,' I'm a bit paranoid about their well-being.  Literally, I came home from work, greeted them all by name as always and all was well, turned my back to wash out a cup, and heard a faint plop from the cage.

With another of my birds, I noticed in the morning that there was poop residue on her bottom.  I had to go to work, but planned to isolate her and get her to the vet the next day.  She was gone by the time I returned home.

It's amazing how they worm their way into our hearts.  I do hope Alice recovers!  Wishing you both the best.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 11, 2020)

@Ruthanne   and Alice....
 Waiting to hear.....
 

Sending


----------



## Pecos (Jun 14, 2020)

Has anyone heard from Ruthanne? 
Did her bird recover? Is she grieving?
I find myself worrying about her, and frankly I rather miss all the "happy" posts that she brings.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jun 14, 2020)

I'm worried to. I keep checking in here hoping to see she has posted and her little bird is ok..


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 18, 2020)

Thank you for all your replies, Alice is taking a treatment now.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 18, 2020)

Good news that she is under treatment. Hoping it is effective.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 18, 2020)

Warrigal said:


> Good news that she is under treatment. Hoping it is effective.


Thank you; I am hoping and praying..


----------



## bingo (Jun 18, 2020)

i understand...i fret over my pets


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 18, 2020)

bingo said:


> i understand...i fret over my pets


yes..it's hard.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 18, 2020)

Hoping for a great outcome for Alice.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 18, 2020)

Em in Ohio said:


> Hoping for a great outcome for Alice.


Thank you Em.


----------



## MickaC (Jun 18, 2020)

@Ruthanne  You're entitled to fret......that's what excellent pet parents do. Wishing recovery for Alice.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 18, 2020)

for you,

and another  for Alice


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 18, 2020)

MickaC said:


> @Ruthanne  You're entitled to fret......that's what excellent pet parents do. Wishing recovery for Alice.


Thank you so much!  She is kind of off and on right now...just waiting.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 18, 2020)

Kaila said:


> for you,
> 
> and another  for Alice


Thanks Kaila.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 20, 2020)

@Ruthanne, so sorry to hear about your girl.   How is Alice doing now, feeling better I hope? Hugs.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 20, 2020)

She is not well yet.  Thank you.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 20, 2020)

Sad to hear that, wishing the best for her, hope she recovers.  I know you're very worried, you love your babies very much, my heart goes out to you.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 23, 2020)

Today Alice AKA Allison seems the best I've seen her in awhile.  She played with a new toy twice.  I'm still observing her to see how much she sleeps, too.  She still has the rest of today to be on the antibiotic.  All in all she is looking a lot better.  I hope she stays that way


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 23, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Today Alice AKA Allison seems the best I've seen her in awhile.  She played with a new toy twice.  I'm still observing her to see how much she sleeps, too.  She still has the rest of today to be on the antibiotic.  All in all she is looking a lot better.  I hope she stays that way


I'm happy to hear this, Ruthanne.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 23, 2020)

That's great to hear about Alice, @Ruthanne 

We will hope she continues to feel better!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 23, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Today Alice AKA Allison seems the best I've seen her in awhile.  She played with a new toy twice.  I'm still observing her to see how much she sleeps, too.  She still has the rest of today to be on the antibiotic.  All in all she is looking a lot better.  I hope she stays that way


I'm so glad to hear that update! You're a good caring mom to your pets, they are blessed to have you.   I hope Allison continues to feel better every day.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 23, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> I'm so glad to hear that update! You're a good caring mom to your pets, they are blessed to have you.   I hope Allison continues to feel better every day.


Thank you @SeaBreeze


----------

